# New Zealand labelling?



## spenny92

I've looked at the regulations for Australia soap labelling, but can't seem to find any definitive information on labelling in New Zealand. I read one source that said there are no specific labelling requirements - can anyone clarify this? I would like to label them anyway, and I've checked out a few soap company's labels in various shops I've come across. One of them uses the "saponified oils of..." approach, and another just says sodium hydroxide. I'm also trying to find out if soaps are considered a cosmetic or not, which I've emailed the relevant authority to find out.

Can anyone help? I've Googled my brains out and can't seem to find anything definitive. Just a disclaimer - I'm new, and I'm not selling my soap. I just have a lot of free time at the moment and am trying to do some forward planning. I'd like to get the labelling requirements under my belt so I can get it right from the start, even if I'm just gifting my soaps.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Have you spoken to the local trading standards office? They might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## spenny92

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Have you spoken to the local trading standards office? They might be able to point you in the right direction


 
I tried the trading standards website, but it seems to be geared more towards employment and economic issues, there's no information about business or selling products.

I think the equivalent in NZ is the commerce commission, who I've contacted.

I'm pretty sure now, after some extensive reading, that there aren't labelling regulations here. I'll play it safe and label them "properly" anyway, but at least that part is made a little easier.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

spenny92 said:


> I tried the trading standards website, but it seems to be geared more towards employment and economic issues, there's no information about business or selling products.
> 
> I think the equivalent in NZ is the commerce commission, who I've contacted.




Which is why I asked if you had spoken to them - if they don't look after that sort of thing (which is possible if there is nothing about it on the website) then they might be able to point you in the direction of the right place - if any.


----------



## Relle

spenny92 said:


> I'm pretty sure now, after some extensive reading, that there aren't labelling regulations here. I'll play it safe and label them "properly" anyway, but at least that part is made a little easier.


 
Of course New Zealand and every country has labelling laws or they wouldn't be able to import food and other products into their countries.

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=labelling+laws+for+soap+in+new+zealand   try the 4th one down, I haven't got time to go through it.


----------



## spenny92

Relle said:


> Of course New Zealand and every country has labelling laws or they wouldn't be able to import food and other products into their countries.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=labelling+laws+for+soap+in+new+zealand try the 4th one down, I haven't got time to go through it.


 
I meant no labelling regulations for soap. Thanks for the link, but those are all Australian websites.

Yup, definitely no soap labelling regulations in NZ. I've found out that what's vital is having your contact details on the label. I want to label my soap with a full ingredients list anyway, but this was good to know.

http://www.ecostore.co.nz/pages/labelling


----------



## lionprincess00

http://www.epa.govt.nz/hazardous-substances/pop_hs_topics/Pages/FAQs-about-cosmetics.aspx

Start here. They very well may be considered a cosmetic in NZ.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

The rules may be there, but enforcement seems to be another matter entirely.  I've seen a few sellers at markets, and a lot on Trademe, who are somewhat cavalier in their approach to labelling.  Most don't bother with any sort of contact details, and there is a wide variety of approaches to ingredient lists...from full INCI names down to "hand made with shea butter" (one example).  Often there's not even a mention of lye, let alone any EOs or additives that customers might be sensitive to.

So yeah, it seems to be a case of pretty much do what you like...although I suspect that (by virtue of being on here) you, like me, are interested in doing the right thing.  So I'd say go with the standard list of common names in descending order of percentages.


----------



## spenny92

Thanks for that. I use a full ingredients list, minimum weight and contact information. It's so irritating to see so many very poorly labelled soaps on sale, though. The ones that omit sodium hydroxide seem to annoy me the most - I've emailed a few sellers as a potential customer asking if there's sodium hydroxide in their soap (I know there is, but I wanted to see their reactions) and they get very defensive about it. I don't mind people questioning me about having it on my labels, as I can explain the process to them! It's like they're ashamed of using it, very odd.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

Haha, yeah I've done the same. Usually they don't answer (on Trademe) so that the question doesn't show on their auction.

What part of NZ are you in? I'm in Otago


----------



## spenny92

sudsy_kiwi said:


> Haha, yeah I've done the same. Usually they don't answer (on Trademe) so that the question doesn't show on their auction.
> 
> What part of NZ are you in? I'm in Otago



It's so frustrating, isn't it? Drives me mad.

I'm in Golden Bay, Tasman. Just moved here in October from the UK and love it! There's a Facebook group called Kiwi Soapmakers, I think there's around 25 of us - if you aren't already aware of it, that is. :razz:


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

Aawww, beautiful area...I bet it's not snowing in _your _backyard tonight lol.

Thanks, I'll check out the group next time I'm on FB


----------



## Elle elle

I don't mention sodium hydroxide in my soap labelling because the finished bar doesn't contain it


----------



## DeeAnna

Then do you list the fats that go into the soap or their saponified form, such as sodium olivate, sodium cocoate, etc.? And also the glycerin formed during saponification?


----------

